# Will the VW OEM Ipod cable also work in an Audi



## Tall (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry if this has been asked before, I've searched around and didn't have any luck. I have the VW OEM ipod adapter installed in my GLI (the cable with the dock connector in the glovebox) I was wondering if this cable can be swapped into an Audi A4(dealer is willing to do it for free). Both cars are 2006s and have the 6 disc indash w/SAT no NAV.
I know the OEM cable has it's limitations but after living with it for a few years I've grown quite attached to it.
Thanks in advance
Brian


----------

